# Tripod - WHICH ONE?



## DGMPhotography (Sep 18, 2012)

Okay, so I thought it would be a good idea to devote a thread to this. I am looking for a low cost tripod that will get the job done of just holding my camera still, without risking it falling off. Just to get better at bulb pics, etc. This is just an example for you to critique - Amazon.com: Vista Explorer 60-Inch Lightweight Tripod with Tripod Bag: Camera & Photo How would that be? And while we're at it, what would be a good remote shutter?

Thanks!


----------



## SCraig (Sep 18, 2012)

Please, do yourself a very big favor and don't.  A cheap tripod is just that, cheap.  You have a good camera, can you afford to replace it?  I've had cheap tripods, we all have, and there is no substitute for quality when it comes to tripods.  The inexpensive ones vibrate, they don't lock solidly, they move, they do everything except what they are supposed to do which is provide a rock-solid platform for your camera.  If you get a cheap one I guarantee that you will be looking for another one inside 6 months.

I personally recommend Manfrotto highly.  They aren't in the same league as Sachtler or Really Right Stuff or the high-end Gitzo's but they are very good and moderately priced.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 18, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> Please, do yourself a very big favor and don't.  A cheap tripod is just that, cheap.  You have a good camera, can you afford to replace it?  I've had cheap tripods, we all have, and there is no substitute for quality when it comes to tripods.  The inexpensive ones vibrate, they don't lock solidly, they move, they do everything except what they are supposed to do which is provide a rock-solid platform for your camera.  If you get a cheap one I guarantee that you will be looking for another one inside 6 months.
> 
> I personally recommend Manfrotto highly.  They aren't in the same league as Sachtler or Really Right Stuff or the high-end Gitzo's but they are very good and moderately priced.



All of this ^^^

I bought a cheap 75.00 tripod when I got my camera. Cheap tripods suck - they break easily and they don't really hold the camera all that steady. It's not noticeable until you get into long exposures - or it wasn't in my case.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 18, 2012)

carbon Manfrotto FTW


----------



## I3igcircle (Sep 18, 2012)

I just picked up a BENRO C2691TB1 Carbon Tripod Monopod.  You can actually remove one of the tripod legs and turn it into a monopod.  Awesome little system.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2012)

I was at a large and relatively well-stocked photo store about a month ago, and spent 20-25 minutes looking at tripods. My conclusion??? You need to spend right around $119 to $129 before a Manfrotto tripod is even worth bothering with, in aluminum. Don't spend ANY LESS than that for a set of legs. Just DON'T. It'll end up being an utter waste of funds.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 18, 2012)

There's only a few thousand threads like this asking the same question... and you will get the same answers now as the earlier posters did! Did you even try a SEARCH?

Manfrotto or Giottos.. can't go wrong! And they are much less expensive than the high end, like Gitzo and RRS. Spend $200-300 minimum....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 18, 2012)

She prefers only the Manfrotto tripods and light stands.


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 18, 2012)

I bought a used Leitz Tiltall for 60 bucks that is built like a tank.

Having said that it isn't the lightest thing ever made.

But you're young right?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 18, 2012)

I may have to check that Leitz out, as for the reason I posted this, it's because I also wanted to get thoughts on the tripod that I linked xD


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 18, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> I may have to check that Leitz out, as for the reason I posted this, it's because I also wanted to get thoughts on the tripod that I linked xD



The one you linked to?? PURE JUNK!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 18, 2012)

What about this one? http://www.amazon.com/BENRO-A-258EX-Aluminum-Tripod-EX/dp/B002CVTUE2 It's normally $178, but I found someone on Craigslist selling it with some light stands for just $50! And according to him, only used once - the Craigslist ad is here: Tripod and light stands


----------



## haynie90 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have it, somewhere in the back of my closet with all my other worthless possessions.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 18, 2012)

haynie90 said:


> I have it, somewhere in the back of my closet with all my other worthless possessions.



What, the Benro?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 18, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> I may have to check that Leitz out, as for the reason I posted this, it's because I also wanted to get thoughts on the tripod that I linked xD



Simply put, that tripod you linked to is GARBAGE.

I could regurgitate what I've heard elsewhere, but I'll just let you read it from the source.

Thom Hogan's take on tripods


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 18, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I may have to check that Leitz out, as for the reason I posted this, it's because I also wanted to get thoughts on the tripod that I linked xD
> ...



Both of them?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 18, 2012)

There was a reason that Manfrotto and Giottos (and RRS and Gitzo) were mentioned! (and note that no one mentioned the brands you found on amazon)!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, okay  Guess I'll just stick with hand held shooting for now xD


----------



## haynie90 (Sep 19, 2012)

No......the one you linked to.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

Why in the $#%^ are you all still discussing trash tripods when we've said over and over don't skimp and even offered real ones


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have this  Manfrotto 190XPROB Pro Aluminum Tripod Legs (Black) - 190XPROB


and this   Manfrotto 327RC2 Joystick Head 327RC2 B&H Photo Video


and this combination ROCKS!


----------



## Geaux (Sep 19, 2012)

If you are looking for a "budget" type of tripod, you can always look at a Vanguard.  The Fro gave it a pretty good review, I debated on it, but ultimately decided on going with a Manfrotto setup.

Vanguard:
Amazon.com: Vanguard Alta Pro 263AGH Aluminum Tripod with GH-100 Pistol Grip Ball Head: Electronics

My setup
*Manfrotto 055XPROB (BLACK) TRIPOD:*


*Manfrotto 498 MAXI BALL HEAD w/RC2 QR PLATE*

*Love my setup and doubtful I ever get another tripod, this one fits my needs perfectly.*


----------



## SCraig (Sep 19, 2012)

Geaux said:


> If you are looking for a "budget" type of tripod, you can always look at a Vanguard.  The Fro gave it a pretty good review, I debated on it, but ultimately decided on going with a Manfrotto setup.



Having used a Manfrotto tripod would you be willing to use that Vanguard?  I personally would never, ever go back to any of the lesser tripods I've used in the past.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 19, 2012)

If you are on a budget, look on ebay. tripods depreciate very quickly. In fact, I am not sure I'd ever buy a new tripod.

Manfrotto 58" Tripod + 3 Way Head for Camera or Video Camera - Ships Free! 719821324041 | eBay


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks to those who have helped


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 19, 2012)

unpopular said:


> If you are on a budget, look on ebay. tripods depreciate very quickly. In fact, I am not sure I'd ever buy a new tripod.
> 
> Manfrotto 58" Tripod + 3 Way Head for Camera or Video Camera - Ships Free! 719821324041 | eBay



Heh, it's the same price on Amazon new.... Amazon.com: Manfrotto MT293A3 293 Aluminum 3 Section Tripod: Camera & Photo


----------



## unpopular (Sep 19, 2012)

Without a head.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 19, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Without a head.



Yes.... but neither does the eBay one


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 19, 2012)

You've gotta reach a little deeper into your wallet and go Manfrotto. 

There's no substitutes, no shortcuts, when it comes to stabilizing your camera.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 19, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> You've gotta reach a little deeper into your wallet and go Manfrotto.
> 
> There's no substitutes, no shortcuts, when it comes to stabilizing your camera.



Haha, I don't have a wallet to dig into. It's not that I wouldn't want to spend that much, it's just that I can't  So I suppose I'll have to wait.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 19, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Without a head.
> ...



Yeah it does.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 19, 2012)

unpopular said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



.... perhaps this will help...


----------



## unpopular (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, the listing says there is a head included, and the photos all show a head. Maybe it's a scam?

Either way, you can get decent used tripods really inexpensive on ebay.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 20, 2012)

Get the Slik Pro 700DX!!! I have it and for $160 you WILL be satisfied!!! It is quit heavy, but it's worth it for how solid it is! Here is a link 

Amazon.com: SLIK PRO 700DX Professional Tripod with Panhead (615-315): Camera & Photo


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 20, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> carbon Manfrotto FTW



Just researched it, look great! The price is too much though after reading the reviews...


----------



## unpopular (Sep 20, 2012)

If it's stability you're after:

NICE MAJESTIC CHICAGO 48" PRO TRIPOD CRANK GEARED HEAD PROFESSIONAL LARGE FORMAT | eBay


----------

